
Yelp blames Google for its failed international business - iamjeff
http://venturebeat.com/2017/03/06/yelp-blames-google-for-its-failed-international-business/
======
jrnichols
"accusing Google of manipulating search results to favor its own products over
Yelp’s."

Is Google innocent of this? They certainly do put their own products at the
top of the list in many cases.

